
8chan Is a Megaphone for Gunmen. ‘Shut the Site Down,’ Says Its Creator - artur_makly
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/08/04/technology/8chan-shooting-manifesto.html
======
api
Wasn't 8chan sort of an Anime board originally like 4chan?

I still can't wrap my head around this utterly bizarre anime / fascism link.
Every time I see an anime avatar on Twitter or elsewhere there seems to be
like a 3/4 chance the person is alt-right / fascist unless they are Japanese.
I have never gotten into Anime but I've seen a bit and nothing jumps out at me
about the material that would explain this.

------
bobwaycott
Why is this a redirect link? The article is at the NYTimes:
[https://www.nytimes.com/2019/08/04/technology/8chan-
shooting...](https://www.nytimes.com/2019/08/04/technology/8chan-shooting-
manifesto.html)

------
DATACOMMANDER
Shutting 8chan down is a terrible idea from a strictly pragmatic perspective.
It currently serves as a window into the psyches of violent extremists, and a
means to potentially reach them and change their minds. Shutting it down won’t
make violent extremism go away, but it will remove one of the best tools we
have to combat it.

